# Is the VivExotic VX36 36" Vivarium ok to house crested geckos?



## jm9748 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have just purchased the VivExotic VX36 36" Vivarium Tobacco Walnut and I am a first time reptile owner. I am wondering whether it is alright to house crested geckos in this vivarium or if I am better getting a different lizard. Any advice would be fantastic and if a or number of crested geckos cannot be house in this vivarium what could be?? 

Jm9748


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Crested Geckos require a high humidity (around 80%), so I wouldn't advise a wooden vivarium, they're also arboreal so the height is more important than the length, the perfect environment for a pair would be an exo-terra 45x45x60.

That vivarium would be perfect for a Leopard Gecko.
: victory:


----------



## jm9748 (Sep 9, 2012)

Other than a leopard gecko (and how many if I were to) what would you otherwise advise and how many ???

Jm9748


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

jm9748 said:


> Other than a leopard gecko (and how many if I were to) what would you otherwise advise and how many ???
> 
> Jm9748


One leopard gecko, especially for a new owner, lizards can and will fight violently. What other animals have you looked in to?

Why did you buy a viv first before deciding what animal to buy?


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

To be honest with a three-foot your options are quite limited, you would have been better off going all out and getting a 4x2, that way you would have had plenty of options. 

I second mstypical, why did you purchase the vivarium in the first place?

:whistling2:


----------



## Blackdragon15 (Sep 23, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> Crested Geckos require a high humidity (around 80%), so I wouldn't advise a wooden vivarium, they're also arboreal so the height is more important than the length, the perfect environment for a pair would be an exo-terra 45x45x60.
> 
> That vivarium would be perfect for a Leopard Gecko.


Can you house one in a 30x30x45?


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

You could get away with a 30x30x45 for one, but in my opinion -- more room the better! Cresties are great explorers and during the night will make the most of any room thats provided for them. You may also be interested in a trio or pair down the line, in which case if you have the 45x45x60, after a quarantine period, you could look at adding another.
:2thumb:


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

I keep 14 cresties in breeding pairs and trios, all in exo terras' (45x60). 
Exo's are brilliant for humidity if sprayed regularly - I spray twice a day, and I also live plant. I have 3 45x60 exo's ready in case of seperation (and to seperate my males to give the girls a break) and as far as I'm concerned this is a must for any good keeper; better to be safe than sorry. 
I agree with the above posts, 3ft does limit you but as it's a wooden viv it wouldn't be suitable for the high humidity requirements or live planting. Maybe a leo?
Scalez


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

could put a young bearded dragon in it


----------

